# Leaking pipes



## JeremyB (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Guys

I noticed today that water was leaking in my basement, upon further investigation I noticed that it was in my kitchen. The leak is around the threads of the steel pipe that is connected to the sink. Is there anything that can be done to put on it to stop the leaking? or does it have to be replaced? I posted a pic here.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## isola96 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah this will have to be replaced this looks like it elbows into the wall that's past the trap also looks like thats a threaded nut connection If your really not shore on dealing with this call a plumber before it gets worse.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 16, 2011)

The wall will have to be opened up and the horizontal section of pipe probably will need replacement all the way over to where it goes vertical...

Does that same pipe have a horizontal run in the basement? If so what does it look like there?

The vertical pipes will probably be in much better condition.


----------



## JeremyB (Dec 16, 2011)

that pipes goes over about a foot and then drops down, where it is connected to pvc pipe.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 17, 2011)

I would recommend replace that last remaining piece of steel with pvc. Then you have no problems.


----------

